
Ask HN: Problems in Operations Research - guilhermeasg
I&#x27;m an Industrial Engineering undergrad student looking for a topic for my dissertation on Operations Research. Are there any problems you consider worth exploring?<p>I had a couple data competitions [1][2] in mind, but I&#x27;m not sure they&#x27;re viable &quot;Operations Research&quot; problems.<p>[1]: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.drivendata.org&#x2F;competitions&#x2F;5&#x2F;<p>[2]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kaggle.com&#x2F;c&#x2F;walmart-recruiting-sales-in-stormy-weather
======
switch33
Reddit has a few subreddits for operations research. You may have better luck
there: [https://www.reddit.com/r/msor/](https://www.reddit.com/r/msor/) ,
[https://www.reddit.com/r/sysor/](https://www.reddit.com/r/sysor/).

Also google has some famous operation research tools:
[https://github.com/google/or-tools](https://github.com/google/or-tools) .

I think operations research is a very broad topic. There is probably heavy
overlap in managing large graphs of information as well.

